
What Is a Facebook App Developer Worth? Wall Street and Sand Hill Road Disagree - bjonathan
http://www.pehub.com/89369/what-is-a-facebook-app-developer-worth-wall-street-and-sand-hill-road-disagree/
======
friendstock
Facebook app companies can be very different (team, expertise, products), so
comparing valuation just based on number of monthly active users is pretty
inaccurate. Google's acquisition of Slide is an example where the valuation
(nearly $200M) was based on the founder, the team and their experience -- not
their MAU.

